# Teeter hangups



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Anyone Have one? I bought one for my wife being she had serious back pain, could barely walk. After three days on it she was almost pain free. I came into the same situation recently, and this thing really works super well. After riding, I get on it for five minutes and stretches everything out nicely. So who else has one?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

You are right This is important to stretch and stretching our back daily is a great habit. I just do it with yoga but both ways work. I guess curious people can go on youtube search for reverse position.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

We got one (different brand) years ago for my wife who has periodic back issues. It didn't seem to do anything for her and she didn't like it. She does yoga. I tried it a few times (no back issues) and was nah. Gave it away to the moving company long haul driver who did our last move who did have back issues.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have had one for several years and it is a nice complement to other back exercises. It takes some getting used to. It pays to find one that is comfortable to use. If the ankle padding is insufficient then it will not get used.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I've had several inversion tables over the years, and they always did the trick for me, too.

IT's usually very relaxing, as the chronic compression and spasms let go, but it's important that care is taken to not let yourself fall asleep. It can be overdone, and that ain't no fun


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a thread here about my back issues. I have some compression between the L4 and L5 vertebrae. After a week of it not going away, I went to a chiropractor who did xrays, an electrical current treatment, some exercises and a vertebrae decompression treatment before making an adjustment. My back hurts works now than when I went in there.

In researching vertebrae decompression, I came across some devices that allow you to hang and decompress so I used a tow strap through a large pool noodle to make one for myself. It works to a degree but I've also looked into one of these tilt tables too.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

When I saw the subject line of this thread, I thought it was about what happens when you wear the wrong pair of shorts on the wrong saddle. 

I do not have back issues, so how was I to know?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bakerjw said:


> I have a thread here about my back issues. I have some compression between the L4 and L5 vertebrae. After a week of it not going away, I went to a chiropractor who did xrays, an electrical current treatment, some exercises and a vertebrae decompression treatment before making an adjustment. My back hurts works now than when I went in there.
> 
> In researching vertebrae decompression, I came across some devices that allow you to hang and decompress so I used a tow strap through a large pool noodle to make one for myself. It works to a degree but I've also looked into one of these tilt tables too.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Some people in gyms just hang from a bar.
We can buy kind of a pair of ankles bracelets with padding/foam that include a hook. 
While hanging upside down we can simply breathe and relax.
Some do abs exercises.
Yoga can do wonders but it takes time.
just as an example, the picture
https://www.google.com/search?q=han...UgQ9QEwBXoECAYQCA#imgrc=SwoIVK04z0wgKM:&vet=1


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> When I saw the subject line of this thread, I thought it was about what happens when you wear the wrong pair of shorts on the wrong saddle.
> 
> I do not have back issues, so how was I to know?


I thought the thread was going to be about someone that has issues (hangups) with riding over see saws (teeter-totters).


----------



## bayareamtnbiker (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm very active, in my sixties, sometimes get a little nagging backache. Tried out a Teeter. 5-7 minutes hanging by my ankles eliminates pain/ache, feels good, and lasts at least a week. So easy! Set a phone alarm, music on. While hanging, can swing, twist, crunch. It folds up & stays in a closet. Initially I thought it'd collect dust, but now is part of my weekly routine. Once every 2 weeks would probably be enough.


----------



## fuzzymusketeer (May 22, 2019)

honkinunit said:


> When I saw the subject line of this thread, I thought it was about what happens when you wear the wrong pair of shorts on the wrong saddle.
> 
> I do not have back issues, so how was I to know?


Here I thought this thread would be about those people that hang from hooks in their skin...Boy I have a imaginative mind somedays.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

bayareamtnbiker said:


> I'm very active, in my sixties, sometimes get a little nagging backache. Tried out a Teeter. 5-7 minutes hanging by my ankles eliminates pain/ache, feels good, and lasts at least a week. So easy! Set a phone alarm, music on. While hanging, can swing, twist, crunch. It folds up & stays in a closet. Initially I thought it'd collect dust, but now is part of my weekly routine. Once every 2 weeks would probably be enough.


I use mine every day or every other day. many years of back and knee abuse and this thing has paid for itself the first week. Yes it helps my knees also


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

After 40+ years of hard work, my back has taken a beating. 
The Teeter is probably the single best therapy device ever produced for back pain management.
Begin slowly, give the time needed for muscles to stretch over several sessions at less than full inversion, oscillating slowly back and forth. Don’t “tear” cold contracted muscles, usually a bit of warm up first works well to prep for the wonderful stretch these things can provide.You will be stretching muscles in a way you’ve never experienced. It is great for hip pain as well. Also the Teeter brand is the best. It was the second one I purchased and far and away much better in design and component quality than the others.


----------

